# Branson, MO CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## MissMarley (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever been? What did you find there?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Marley, I want to go too


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Monica, I'd love for you to go....but this is my romantic getaway with husband  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't think you want to witness the rest of it!


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 7, 2006)

but next time, (especially when it's warmer), we'll make a day of it. and a_parting_gift needs to come with us too!


----------



## CWHF (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd love to go but I think it's over 2 hours each way (I'm in STL).  I figure by the time I pay for gas, I'm better off just getting it retail. 

Course if I knew they had skinfinishes, wild horses couldn't keep me away.


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 7, 2006)

it's a little over an hour and a half for me each way


----------



## velvet (Feb 8, 2006)

i dont know about branson... but i go to the osage beach cco pretty often and they usually have at least 1 thing i want
i always stop on my way home to pittsburg (ks)

branson is only an hour and a half for joplin??
hmmm i thought it was further... meh i dunno its been a few years since i've been


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 8, 2006)

where are you at? hubbie and i made it today from the outlet mall to our front door in an hour and forty-five minutes


----------



## Caderas (Feb 8, 2006)

i went in august...and i remember seeing about 7 eyeshadows that time.  including cobalt and possibly bitter [it was a very bright green].  that was before i knew the name of a lot of mac products.  sorry, but i know for sure that it was either cobalt or electro sky [?]  i need to go back....


----------



## makeup_junkie (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow I was just wondering about the CCOs in Branson and Osage Beach.  My roommate and I are going down there for the weekend next month.  It's four hours each way for us.


----------



## velvet (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_where are you at? hubbie and i made it today from the outlet mall to our front door in an hour and forty-five minutes_

 
well that is about how far it is to osage beach for me.  i am currently in columbia (mizzou undergrad).  but i went to high school in pittsburg (ks) and im sure you know where that is if you're in joplin (see pitt state vs mssu) which is refreshing because no one here has even heard of it.  i thought branson was about 3+ hours from pitt... but i could be wrong.. the last time i went to branson was my senior year of high school for some national jazz band competition... and that was '02


----------



## velvet (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_Wow I was just wondering about the CCOs in Branson and Osage Beach.  My roommate and I are going down there for the weekend next month.  It's four hours each way for us.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 where are you in kansas?... and which are you going on your vacation to?


----------



## merleskaya (Apr 4, 2006)

Stopped in for a few minutes during a Spring Break visit...unfortunately, I don't live close by.

They had:

--3 Metal Rock MSFs, one Petticoat (but it was the sample)
--Lots of several pigments, including Vanilla, Pink Opal, Dark Soul, Fairylite and a bright blue one whose name I can't remember (maybe it was just the Blue rereleased w/ Rebelrock)
--Lots of holiday 05 palettes, both lip and eye
--Some Belle Azure shadows:  lots of Leisuretime, no Lucky Green
--Some Rebelrock shadows--Say Yeah! and Little Minx
--A ton of Fluidliners--Brassy, Blitz and Glitz, Shade and Blacktrack too, I think
--Several shadows:  Stars N Rockets, Femme Noir, Rio de Rosa and Dovefeather were the ones that stood out for me.  Didn't notice anything truly HTF.
--Tons of lonely, unwanted Shimmersouffles
--Several powder blushes, including Angel (not the new Shy Angel)
--Several foundations starting at NC/NW 40 and going darker
--some small MAC bags, particularly white/cream colored ones

The only thing I bought was Dovefeather, which had been on my wishlist a long time.  Didn't have time to check out the lipsticks/lipglasses!  HTH someone, especially you MO/OK girls who aren't too far from Branson!

merleskaya


----------



## leobrat (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow to a grand opening of a CCO - I hope they have great stuff like you saw at yours!


----------



## ToVenusTori (Apr 4, 2006)

i was JUST looking on this forum to see what the branson outlet had. Thank you so much for posting! I live too far to just up and drive down there, but I'd LOVE to get those MSF's! darn....


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 5, 2006)

AHHHH!!!! I can't believe they finally got good stuff, just when I'd given up on them


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's what they had today: (4/15/06)
Pigments:
Violet
Pink Opal
Fairylite
Polished Ivory
Dark Soul
Steel Blue

Eyeshadows:
Holiday 05 trend palette
Tailormade cool palette
Holiday 05 shadestick set
Silly Goose
Wonderfull
Leisuretime
Belle Azure
Stars and Rockets
Satellite Dreams
many others

Most lustreglasses

Porcelain Pink and Gold Deposit MSFs

Aquamelon, Baumy Bronze, and Summerfete TLCs!!!

I was excited about the TLCs...I'm pretty darn broke, so I couldn't
really buy much, but I had really wanted Summerfete for a long
time...


----------



## MissMarley (May 23, 2006)

Talked to a SA there last week when I was evaluating making the drive, and she said there would not be another MAC shipment for two months...just an FYI...guess I won't be going till July or August!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 8, 2006)

has anyone been here recently to check the inventory?


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going saturday, will report back asap!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 29, 2007)

any news on this CCO yet?


----------



## MissMarley (May 9, 2007)

This one didn't have much this weekend. Some of the dark foundations. The cheek stains (those are SO tiny!). Lovely Lily and Blue Storm pigments. Very few e/s- black tied, mancatcher, some lustres. Very few lipsticks this time! And I think most were perm.- I think Lure and Smile were the only LE I saw. More lipglasses- Crystal Rose, Sex Ray, Lure-X...very little Stila left, lots of Pussycat Dolls palettes, a couple of e/s, some lip pots, and that's all. I left with:

Delphic Fluidline (they had this, Nightfish, and Frostline)
Origins tinted moisturizer
Chartru paint

They also had Peony and Brownie BB Shimmerbricks, tons of Clinique everything, none of my beloved EL High Glosses...it was a disappointing trip.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_This one didn't have much this weekend. Some of the dark foundations. The cheek stains (those are SO tiny!). Lovely Lily and Blue Storm pigments. Very few e/s- black tied, mancatcher, some lustres. Very few lipsticks this time! And I think most were perm.- I think Lure and Smile were the only LE I saw. More lipglasses- Crystal Rose, Sex Ray, Lure-X...very little Stila left, lots of Pussycat Dolls palettes, a couple of e/s, some lip pots, and that's all. I left with:

Delphic Fluidline (they had this, Nightfish, and Frostline)
Origins tinted moisturizer
Chartru paint

They also had Peony and Brownie BB Shimmerbricks, tons of Clinique everything, none of my beloved EL High Glosses...it was a disappointing trip._

 

Was the NightFish fluidline a LE?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 15, 2007)

Yup. Nightfish is a limited edition released with the Lure Collection.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_Yup. Nightfish is a limited edition released with the Lure Collection._

 
Cool.  I bought some @ a MAC store on 5/2007.  I am just getting into the fluidlines.


----------



## starshapedshard (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm hitchin a ride with a friend to Branson tomorrow.  Has anyone been to the cco lately?  Any good stuff?  

I'm worried there won't be anything there.  I finally get to go and actually have money.


----------



## starshapedshard (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starshapedshard* 

 
_I'm hitchin a ride with a friend to Branson tomorrow.  Has anyone been to the cco lately?  Any good stuff?  

I'm worried there won't be anything there.  I finally get to go and actually have money._

 

Well, since nobody answered I'll go ahead and tell ya'll what I saw there this morning.

All three of last year's holiday lip sets
Intense eyes palette
One of the brush sets from last year
Like 10 fluidlines (delphic, new weed, etc)
Apripeach pearlizer
Tons of really dark foundations/powders/natural skinfinishes
Raizin Blush
Silverette Case
Around 20 lipglasses/lustreglasses/chromeglasses/etc
Around 15 lipsticks
Black traincase
Around 12 eyeshadows (girlie, fountainbleu, purple shower, lure shadows, etc)
Set of 3 full size lipgelees
Set of 3 full size lipglasses
The large brown satin bag, a couple other bags
A TON of mac scents (like 10, seriously)
Around 5 brushes-the most exciting was the pink diana powder brush. No 187 or anything like that.

Nothing else is really sticking out at the moment. They had a ton of bobbi brown and stila, lots of palettes and stuff.  I already bought a ton of makeup this week so I tried to stay clear of any other brands.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Dec 17, 2007)

I was there 12/15 & from what I could tell all the stuff listed in the previous post was still there. 
They had eyeshadows from Lure, Barbie, Color Shock, Hybrid Theory, Moonbathe + the Ballonacy quad + perhaps the Amazon Eyes Quad - not quite sure. It had a wine color + a light glittery flakey color.

Novel Twist loose blush (brush + bag) both colors
Tendertones
Pigments: Viz-a-Violet

Lipsticks + Lipglosses:
Lure 
Up Note ~ Ballonacy
some Slimshines 
Chromeglass
Glimmershimmers
Liquid liners + Glitter liners (green + blue)
Paints (even the discontinued Graphite/Graphito?)
Moistureblend foundation
3 Pallette Concealor (in casing similiar to the Brow Shader)
Brow Shader

I think this stuff will be there for a good while since its in the boons. One woman came in and didn't even know what MAC was. When she was asking she was like whats this M-A-C?


----------



## starshapedshard (Jan 22, 2008)

I went this weekend and this is what I remember:

The usual massive amount of lipsticks and lipglasses/lustreglasses/plushglasses. (I specifically remember dejarose and silly girl). I remember they had 2 slimshines as well. They had a ton of pinky nude-y colors. '06 lip sets and a brush set) 

Tendertones. Purring, Softnote, take a hint, warm smile, a couple others.

They had a few lip products and a couple eyeshadows from moonbathe as well as other worldly blush and "blunt" blush (only 1).

Both highlight powders from balloonacy as well as the quad.

Around 6 blushcremes and a couple glimmershimmers

Around 8 pigments (dark soul, pastorale, viz a violet, a nude one I can't remember, looked like provence or naked...)

A few dark foundations, some lightful skincare, a traincase, the large brown satin bag, some darker natural skinfinishes, about 10 perfumes, a few cheekhues, brow shaders, Silverette Case, and the dark concealor palette.

Eyeshadows: They had a nice selection this time. Around 25 maybe? I remember budding beauty, digit, vellum, rule, banshee, rose blanc, waternymph, mancatcher, a few neutrals. They also had the take wing quad.  They had a few paints and about 10-12 fluidlines. NO barbie or C-shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

They had two brushes, one was an angled brow brush or something similar, and one was the diana ross powder brush they've had for about 3 years since I've been making trips there.

Whew. I meant to ask if anyone had request for things to look out for for cp's but this was a spur of the moment trip. 

There was probably more but that's all I remember at the moment.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 10, 2008)

I went april 6th: 
I cant believe I hadn't been earlier! Lots of e/s :cshock fab and flashy, overgrown,  tilt, mancatcher, waternympth, and a lot of others. About 5 piggies and 6-8 fluid lines.... I was thoroughly impressed!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 10, 2008)

Do they have MSF's?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Branson, MO CCO*

I love the branson cco!


----------



## sierrao (Feb 26, 2009)

im taking a trip down there today and ill tell u what i saw.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 11, 2009)

I am planning on going to Branson the 1st week of June, and will be going to the CCO. Anybody been there lately and could tell me what they have as of right now? Thanks!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has been to this outlet recently! Anything good? TIA


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll be going to branson in about two weeks and I'm hoping to go to the CCO. has anyone been lately, know what they have?

if I do end up going I'll make sure to post back with what they have


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 10, 2009)

okay my memory isn't the greatest but this is what I remember from my trip to the cco. I didn't check out the face products/foundations although they did have some so I can't report on that. they had a few brushes... a fan brush, the 222 and the 224, I believe. there were a few others but I can't remember names/numbers. there was like one of each brush. they had plenty of eyeshadows & pigments... post haste, passionate, pagan, haunting, pen n' pink, expensive pink, cranberry, sunset b (I think)... there were a few neo sci-fi shadows and one heatherette pallet. there were a few minerilized shadows. quite a lot of neutral colors but I didn't really check those out (sorry!) they had blue peep, silverstroke and sweet sage fluidlines. a holographic pigment, blue glitter pigment (sorry those aren't the actual names)... and they had mutiny which I almost bought but then put back. I believe they also had some brownish pigments. there were a few lipgloss and lipstick sets.

that's all I can remember... hope that helps!


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone been lately?  I have a friend headed that way this weekend.  TY


----------



## brunette21 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi y'all. I never post here just lurk (alot) anyway I was at the branson cco this past weekend and they had the spiced chocolate quad. Just wanted to give a heads up on it. Lots of e/s, a couple f/l, a few ccb. sorry I can't remember names, was excited to see the s/c quad and forgot the rest. hth those of you who wanted that quad. I believe the price was 24.50


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Oct 21, 2009)

I was in Branson this past weekend and was able to stop at the CCO at the Tangers Outlet

They a good selection of eyeshadows. The ones I remember Clarity, Meet the Fleet, Lotusland, Mink and Sable, Haunting for the McQueen collection, Bitter, Time and Space, Expensive Pink, Sumptious Olive, Mont Black, Flip, Brash and Brazen, Cranberry in the Moonbathe packaging, Vibrant Grape and Night Minouvers from Style Warriors, a pink one from Ungaro collection reminded me of Sushi Flower  and several others I cant remember. 2 palattes from last years Holiday collection Smokey eyes and Cool eyes (I think) One palatte from 07's Holiday collection cant remember which one. Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quad Shade sticks in Lucky Jade, Green one from Sugar sweet, Lemon Chiffon, Penny and a blue one. Didn't pay much attention to blushes and lip products. They had a good selection of lipsticks and lipglosses. Several Tendertones.  Pefect Topping MSF and the other one from Sugar Sweet, Light Flush, Brunette, Naturals duo's in Medium and Medium Dark. Scupt and Shape powders. One from Heatherette and Dame Edna. They had some brushes 217, 184, 168 and a white flat top kabuki one and the long one several others I didn't pay much attention too. I can' remember much more, I was so distracted it was hard to keep inventory of everything.


----------



## lkimmy (Mar 14, 2010)

Any updates on this location? Thanks in advance


----------



## atwingirl (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Girls!
  	I went out there yesterday and bought the following items:
  	Eyeshadows: Creme De Miel(sold out on me last year, yes!), Night Manoeveres, Knight, Warming Trend, Modelette.
  	Blush: All's Good
  	Brushes: 129 and the 148(Not a big selection for those looking)
  	Cremesheens: Partial to pink, Looks like Sin and Boy Bait
  	Naked Honey Salve
  	They had a few pigments, lots of MSF(no really cult ones though, Refined, Porcelain Pink, Brunette, Sunny By Nature are the ones I remember), a good selection of eyeshadows and glosses both dazzle/cremesheen but hardly any lipsticks. They had a few mineralize eyeshadow and blushes, some lotions and two tendertones(all I can remeber is Pucker the cherry one). They had one traincase for $153.00 for anyone looking, not the new one but the old one with the sparkly handle. No mixing medium because I needed that and I asked for that.
  	Anyway, I hope that was descriptive enough for those of you that needed a list before you make a trip to Tanger. Happy hunting, please post your finds because I will be making a trip again at Thanksgiving time as it is my parents who live in Springfield.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going on Sunday, I'll try to post an update on Monday.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, I'll do the best I can to remember what they had, in retrospect I probably should have written everything down instead of trying to remember it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had A LOT of the different Mega Metal Shadows from Peacocky, several of the Kissable Lip Colours, all 3 blushes from Quite Cute, Strange Potion lipglass from Venomous Villains. That's all I can remember that was definitely new since the last time I was there. I think I will try and make another trip before Christmas, but not sure exactly when that will happen. But I will try and update this thread every time I go.


----------

